# Warning about possible breeder from Indiana



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Althought this doesn't impact anyone at the moment, I wanted to give a heads up so that if this person DOES move like they say...they can remember the name and give warnings to others

Former Dog Breeder To Clean Cages In Plea Deal
Pair Pleads Guilty To Failing To Pay Taxes


INDIANAPOLIS -- A couple involved in a Cloverdale puppy-selling operation pleaded guilty Friday to failing to collect and remit thousands of dollars in sales taxes to the Indiana Department of Revenue.

As part of the plea agreement, Tammy Gilchrist, 47, and Walter Workman, 41, will be on probation -- Gilchrist for two years, Workman for one.

Gilchrist will also serve 40 hours of community service, cleaning animal cages at the Animal Welfare League in Crawfordsville. 

"It's justice because these two felony convictions will help the state keep a bad business operation from cheating any more consumers," Deputy Attorney General Andrew Swain told 6News' Rafael Sanchez.

Gilchrist and Workman declined to comment on the plea agreement after Friday's hearing.

Gilchrist still faces a judgment from an Owen County court requiring her to pay $193,700 in back sales taxes, an amount that will continue to increase as the state adds interest, Swain said. The state plans to begin collection proceedings on Monday.

Workman is not being held responsible for the tax liability.

Swain said that Workman helped with the dog breeding operation, but was not one of the owners.

Kritter Heaven's failure to pay taxes allowed the state to seize dozens of animals and shut down the operation in 2008 because animal cruelty laws at the time were weak.

Raw Video: Former Dog Breeder Lashes Out After Plea

Following Friday's hearing, Gilchrist, using a scarf and hood to cover her face, called Sanchez a murderer, and unleashed a profanity-laced tirade, making obscene gestures, as she and Workman waited for an elevator.

*Both answered "no" when asked if they had learned a lesson in the case.*

A 6News investigation spanning several years found that people across the state had reported getting sick dogs or nothing for their money when dealing with Kritter Heaven.

Many customers sought help after, they said, Gilchrist -- who has had at least 51 complaints leveled against her concerning the health of her animals -- sold them puppies that were sick, many with parvovirus, scabies, ringworm or fleas.

Gilchrist and Workman are banned from breeding or selling any animals in Indiana by an injunction filed in the tax case.

*Gilchrist said she may move to Virginia, although she would have to finish her community service first*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. We need to be aware of the Names associated with disgusting breeders.
We need to follow them and keep those names available for all to see.


----------

